# Are You Likely to Respond to Exercise?



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2012)

by Gretchen Reynolds Research has confirmed that people?s physiological responses to exercise vary wildly. Now a new genetic test promises to tell you whether you are likely to benefit aerobically from exercise. The science behind the test is promising, but is this information any of us really needs to know? Gretchen Reynolds on the science [...]

*Read More...*


----------

